
ClojureScript: 4 Things That Might Worry You, but Shouldn't - fogus
http://jasonrudolph.com/blog/2012/09/11/clojurescript-4-things-that-might-worry-you-but-should-not/
======
drcode
I agree with everything except the ease of debugging- I've found it difficult
to debug clojurescript code (though I still use it anyway because of the other
benefits)

------
tominated
I've been meaning to give clojurescript a try (I've fiddled with clojure), but
is there anything comparable to backbone or ember?

~~~
prpatel
I've asked this question before to folks who I know use ClojureScript. The
answer is: you don't need a framework like Backbonejs if you're using
ClojureScript. Why? The ability to work in a functional language means you are
able to express equivalent concepts without the need for alot of
plumbing/framework.

